# Plowing, high or low range



## Lee1 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hello, I have a 1995 ford f-250 xlt v8 (93 fisher plow) I have a long steep driveway, and plow downhill, and a small level spot up top. I have been plowing in high 4x4. I tried to get low 4x4, and really cant get it to go. Am I ok to continue in high range I only plow my driveway and go pretty slow? Thanks in advance for your opinion.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Personally I only use low if it real heavy and deep, like plowing after a big storm. Not my accounts, but helping out someone afterwords. Remember plow with the storm to keep you equipment from taking so much abuse. I also use it when I have been plowing for a long time, heater on, wipers flapping away, defroster on, radio, lights going etc when doing driveways so I'm using the electric pump allot, This way the RPMs stay up and the system charges easier.


----------



## LB Landscaping (Sep 4, 2002)

Same as Yaz, Low is only used for alot of heavy wet snow.


----------



## Groove (Jan 28, 2005)

I plow in high but make sure to drop it into first gear when the snow is heavy. Not sure about your tranny but mine will shift through the gears at low rpm and speed when its fully warmed up. Autos need rpm to keep the pump going. With to little rpm you will burn out an auto faster.


----------



## torquedaddy (Dec 4, 2005)

I always plow in low with my auto. when I do sideroads. The side roads up here are twisty,hilly,and rough. It only takes a few seconds to stop and drop it into low. I know a couple of guys in my area who plow in high and they blow a tranny every 2 years.(they are running 95-98 f350 powerstrokes).This is my first year plowing with an automatic so I will see how long my tranny lasts. Driveways I plow in high because I find low in reverse to slow.


----------



## DESTEFANO3782 (Aug 8, 2005)

Like The Others Have Said, It All Depends On The Conditions Of The Snow You Are In. Plow With The Storm Instead Of At The End. With A Driveway Like You Are Describing You Should Probly Plow It Every 2 Or 3 Inches Since Your Not Doing Anything Else. I Know My Driveway Is The Last One On The List So Sometimes Ill End Up Pushing Over A Foot. Low Range Is A Great Tool But I Wouldnt Get Into The Habbit Of Using It Unless U Have To Because Youll Be Burning Alot Of Excess Fuel With The High Rpms.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I was told by a transmission rebuilder who owned his own trans shop for thirty years to plow in low range whenever you can, because the torque multiplication is so great the trans doesnt have to work very hard. So, I tried it and found by monitoring my transmission temp gauge that it runs at least twenty degrees cooler, and on the really tough driveways, and especially on one dirt parking lot that involved a lot of back-and-forth, it would never even get hot. When I had plowed it previously in 4 high, the temp would go up close to the redline and I had to turn my auxiliary fan on my auxiliary cooler. Since I never had to do this in 4 low, I have to conclude 4 low can make a tranny last longer, as we all know that heat is what kills automatics. Only thing is, it takes patience because you have to go slower. It wont really burn more fuel unless you try to go as fast as you did in high range. Not always the best thing to go fast anyway. I like to try to go easy on my equipment, since it's my daily driver and I like to take care of it.(And I'm so poor it has to last me another 20 years.) I believe there are two schools of thought regarding plowing, one which involves getting as much done as fast as possible, and who cares how bad you beat the truck, because it's a company truck anyway. I belong to the other school of thought, I may take a little longer but I rarely hit things because of rushing, and don't beat my "baby" up. My truck is 9 years old and still looks and drives perfect, and I want to keep it that way. I hate when everybody says "you shouldn't plow with your truck, it's too hard on it." It's only when you drive like an animal that it is hard on it. Speaking of animals, I sometimes take my dog with me plowing, she can sit right on the front seat and she doesn't get thrown around at all. I like to think she keeps me from getting frustrated and pounding on the truck. Plus it gives me someone to talk to, otherwise I'd be talking to myself, which is an early sign of mental illness.
Anyway, to make a short story long, use 4 low whenever you can. If you don't believe me get a trans temp gauge and see for yourself. Sorry for the long post, nobody else listens to me.


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Low range only. If it is not shifting into low check and adjust linkage. Most of the time it is the linkage is not fully letting it go into low range.

As stated above when plowing high builds more heat in a transmission.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I use low for my lots and drives, but when plowing private roads i use high.


----------

